# fake id



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

My grandmother has had a reallly nice guy work for her company forever. He hit 87 a few weeks back and still works hard. Took him to dinner the other day and i was joking with him and the waitress about not being old enough to get beers at hooters..... Is there anywhere i can get like a novelty fake id to so it says he is 20?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Flea market. 10,000,000 illegals can't be wrong.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, back in the mid 80's they could be found at the flea markets.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2000/12/martinez.shtm

do not buy any online, they are all scams

might find something at a flea market or make one yourself


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Well, back in the mid 80's they could be found at the flea markets.


 And how would you know that?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> And how would you know that?


I might have fractured a law or two back in the day...the Pearland flea market seems to come to mind...;-)


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bwguardian said:


> I might have fractured a law or two back in the day...the Pearland flea market seems to come to mind...;-)


 :spineyes:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

We used to get them at the flea market at west park and 59


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Fiesta fake Id, social security etc. So I'm told 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Back in the 80's, we used to get fake ID's at the old Woolworth's (or maybe it was Walgreen's) downtown... Made for some fun times!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Mr.ID Card they are in houston on the south loop that where i got mine!!! in college and couldnt buy beer i wasnt having it so i got me one. lol


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Mr.ID Card they are in houston on the south loop that where i got mine!!! in college and couldnt buy beer i wasnt having it so i got me one. lol


Someone else just told me that it closed. I do not want this id to look real. Want more of a novelty thing.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

If you can find the person who stole my identity last week and also made a fake TDL using my number and DOB, they can tell how it's done.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its really Jeff trying to prove he's old enouigh. Dont go for the story Ha..


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

In high school we would use the computer at school to scan our id's. Then photoshop the date, print on high quality paper, then put over old id and laminate. Worked like a champ! Just had to go down to the DMV and tell them you lost your id to get a new one.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

thabeezer said:


> We used to get them at the flea market at west park and 59


+1

boy those were the days....my brother used to use his TEMPORARY PAPER ID with no picture that he carefully changed the birthday on and then laminated to buy alcohol all over the place...it worked for years :doowapsta

I used to have him buy booze for friends that I would mark up a few bucks a bottle and then deliver at Lee HS.....we would walk out of the liquor store with two grocery bags some times and most of ours was free

and those stupid "ID" cards from the flea market worked well for a bunch of friends too :spineyes:

when they changed up the drivers licenses and started to shut down the flea market ID stands we still had access to a laminating machine so we would cut ours open and change it up and laminate it again and usually the only way someone could tell besides a cop was to put a flashlight under it and see the little spots where our cuts did not line up and most clubs only did that after they had been cracked down on for letting in minors and usually the door guy would not keep it unless you kept trying after you knew they were checking that night

back in the day was so much funner I can't imagine being a kid now other than that girls put out so much easier, but I always thought and still think that working for "it" makes it that much better anyway:walkingsm

but **** some girls these days are worse than little horny guys :spineyes:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> but **** some girls these days are worse than little horny guys :spineyes:


Tell me about it... but I am not complaining.

Multiple friends of mine got fake ones at the flea market before we all were 21. Go check it out.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

Are you really wanting to sponsore a fake ID for anyone today?


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Get in touch with O' Bla-Bla's people...They probably can fix you up with a high quality fake I.D.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good trick to play but he could be in trouble if he should show it by accident. By the way if you want a fake ID that looks real go down Airline Dr in north Houston. Those flea markets sell them to illegals. Just be careful lot of crime in the area.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

If this id had big bold letters saying it was fake that would be fine. Just want to get his picture on it. More of a joke novelty thing so he can have fun with the girls at hooters.


----------

